# Help with id



## franklinj (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi guys,

I got this fish off a friend who got it off a friend and was wondering what breed it is. I have been searching the web and it has definate similarities to afew of the South American Cichlids I have seen but not enough to convince me one way or the other. It's a good looking fish and I would like to get another one of the opposite sex and breed them. Any help would be great.

Thanks,


----------



## franklinj (Sep 20, 2008)

I think I've figured it out, it looks like its a Geophagus Brasilliensis.


----------



## gbleeker (Jul 31, 2007)

Franklin, that isn't a Geo species at all. Looks more like a Green terror type fish


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

It could be a Geo. The double spot thing is what's making it not match up. None of the Aquidens (green terror types). I didn't see any Geos w/ that either.


----------



## franklinj (Sep 20, 2008)

Here is a picture of a male Geo Brasilliensis I found which looks similar to my one.










What's the verdict? If not could it be a hybrid species of some kind.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Deffinately one of the _'Geophagus' brasiliensis_ species, as to which one I am not quite sure. Could be one of the undescribed species in that group, looks a bit off for the true brasiliensis.


----------

